# Optimum Car Wax Spray



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone used this product please.....seems as if they have improved it from the previous version.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I put it yesterday in my basket  put I'm not sure if worth to buy it . 
Optimum always write on label this is new version new formula


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Used it for almost 10 years now :thumb:

It hasnt had a major overhaul for a few years now but Opt do tweak formulations from time to time without making a big thing about it being 'new product' etc etc.

It gives a great wet gloss finish with an amazingly slick finish - slicker than anything I've used over the years, and that slickness lasts as well, unlike many products. The gloss will improve with a couple of layers as well. Its not the longest lasting or tightest beading, more of a sheeting product, but offers patented and tested UV protection and is sooooo easy to use that a quick spritz as a drying aid means durability is irrelevant. I wouldnt use it as a winter LSP in the Uk though. 

For me its on my garage queen show car all the time and I use it loads in the better weather on my daily used cars. Pretty cheap, lasts loads as you really need to use very little on each panel, and its pretty foolproof as long as you do 'less is more'.

Highly recommended if the above is what you want.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

As far as I know OPT sometimes make small changes to their formula without letting the public know.

I've just today asked on the OPT forum why are my new bottles of ONR and opti-clean labeled with the "new formula" sticker but so far did not receive a clear answer.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> Used it for almost 10 years now :thumb:
> 
> It hasnt had a major overhaul for a few years now but Opt do tweak formulations from time to time without making a big thing about it being 'new product' etc etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you :thumb: 
more of a sheeting product  looks suitable for me ! two or three coats of optimum wax can last for 3 months ? I used Optimum OID QD it gives great slickness , do you think OID will reduce the durability of Optimum car wax when use it over fresh coat of Optimum car wax?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Thank you :thumb:
> more of a sheeting product  looks suitable for me ! two or three coats of optimum wax can last for 3 months ? I used Optimum OID QD it gives great slickness , do you think OID will reduce the durability of Optimum car wax when use it over fresh coat of Optimum car wax?


I use OCW every month or two, as it is sooo easy to use and as Bigpikle says, it is very glossy and slick - hence longevity isn't an issue. I use OID each week as a drying aid on the one family car which I don't wax, and again it adds gloss and (short term) beading.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Thank you :thumb:
> more of a sheeting product  looks suitable for me ! two or three coats of optimum wax can last for 3 months ? I used Optimum OID QD it gives great slickness , do you think OID will reduce the durability of Optimum car wax when use it over fresh coat of Optimum car wax?


My car lives outside, I tend to get about 2 months with OCW, less in winter, more in summer but as stated above it is very quick to apply. I have used a mixture of Optiseal and OCW to see me through the winters. What Bigpikle has forgot to mention is his paint probably has more UV filters in the paint than when it left the factory. All very clever technical stuff.

As for OID, this is one the great things about the brand, OID will enhance OCW and not damage it.


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry for hijacking the thread but can you guys comment on its ability to keep the car clean (what about OID and Optiseal)? Is it good idea to use OCW/OID/Optiseal as drying aid over Glosscoat or will the car stay clean for longer with Glosscoat only?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Whilst Gloss Coat is definitely durable, I don't find the finish particularly glossy. On the last car I had Gloss Coat on, I continued with a 1 / 2 monthly coat of OCW to give it gloss, and used OID as a drying aid.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Glosscoat doesnt allow any other products to bond properly, so applying any wax or sealant is likely to cause very fast failure of whatever you put on. OID is therefore ideal as its quick and cheap and adds the gloss and slickness. People use the others but they wont really do any more than OID as they will quickly be lost from the finish anyway. Opti Seal is an awesome drying aid anyway but I use OID.

Not sure whether anything on top will affect how the coating stays clean though?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Cons91 said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread but can you guys comment on its ability to keep the car clean (what about OID and Optiseal)? Is it good idea to use OCW/OID/Optiseal as drying aid over Glosscoat or will the car stay clean for longer with Glosscoat only?


Initially Gloss coat has some great water behavior and self cleaning ability so its great on its own...but once it starts to lose the slickness and fast water sheeting its a good idea to top it with Car wax, Opti-seal or OID to add slickness and better sheeting. The car will get dirty either way if you dont clean it often. The coating just makes the cleaning process much easier.

But note all 3 products will not give you full durability because they will not bond properly to Gloss coat.

Car wax and opti-seal should still last about a month on top of Gloss coat.

All 3 are also non abrasive so they will not hurt or remove the coating.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

this thread was one of the reasons I started using OCW in the first place....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=501


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

this weekend may be time for me to GPS and OCW one of the cars again for summer 0 its never been polished and was a dealer owned car so there are a few swirls hidden in the silver!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

One of the nice things about products like OCW is they really are very easy to use. Normally one spray per panel is enough, rather like OID or Optiseal. 

There are probably many good alternative products but in the last few years I have never thought I wish OCW could be better at X or Y.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Think I need to get my bottle of OCW back on the go because it is a cracking product.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> this weekend may be time for me to GPS and OCW one of the cars again for summer 0 its never been polished and was a dealer owned car so there are a few swirls hidden in the silver!


Do you wipe off the GPS with OCW or just use a damp cloth?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

add a little to some BSD for the slickest BSD finish ever


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

lowejackson said:


> Do you wipe off the GPS with OCW or just use a damp cloth?


there's rarely anything visible to wipe off, but I either use OID or OCW to buff immediately after - save the steps as always


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

OCW is one of my favourite detail products: one of the main reasons (along looks and easiness of use) is the patented UV inhibitors - with continuous use, they will migrate and permeate the car's clear coat, replacing any displaced UV protection. That is a claim corroborated by independent testing and something no one else can brag about.

Dr. G for the win!


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

A&J said:


> As far as I know OPT sometimes make small changes to their formula without letting the public know.
> 
> I've just today asked on the OPT forum why are my new bottles of ONR and opti-clean labeled with the "new formula" sticker but so far did not receive a clear answer.


Are you an OPT rep? Never really noticed your Avatar till now.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

RMM said:


> OCW is one of my favourite detail products: one of the main reasons (along looks and easiness of use) is the patented UV inhibitors - with continuous use, they will migrate and permeate the car's clear coat, replacing any displaced UV protection. That is a claim corroborated by independent testing and something no one else can brag about.


I'm going to get OCW at some point, read good stuff about it here on DW.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

@cargainz
I wish I were...that would be a dream job...but I'm just a OPT fanatic.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

A&J said:


> .....I wish I were...that would be a dream job....


OPT are not paying you? You need to contact them, I get paid $75,000 a year just for saying 'optimum' a lot. Or maybe that was a dream.....I get confused between dreams and reality


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

For more protection OCW x5 coats is it good idea or this will dull and yellowish the paint ? curing time between coats?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dont know if it adds but I've never seen multiple layers of Opt products cause any visual issues


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> For more protection OCW x5 coats is it good idea or this will dull and yellowish the paint ? curing time between coats?


As above, not sure if there are significant advantages in adding multiple layers but I tend to use OCW as a drying aid and not seen any problems with regular application.

As long as the panel is cool and you don't spray too much product, there is little else to think about


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

lowejackson said:


> OPT are not paying you? You need to contact them, I get paid $75,000 a year just for saying 'optimum' a lot. Or maybe that was a dream.....I get confused between dreams and reality


Damn...some folks have it good in their life...I have it quite the opposite...Im the one who pays OPT so they let me use their stuff :wall:

I diddnt know there was another way


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

interesting video review here


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> this thread was one of the reasons I started using OCW in the first place....
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=501


i remember that post! Bought a gallon of the stuff and still have some left. It's old version 1 but still a great spray wax. Latest version must be amazing!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cleslie said:


> i remember that post! Bought a gallon of the stuff and still have some left. It's old version 1 but still a great spray wax. Latest version must be amazing!


I bet if people suddenly started hyping it again and Opt decided to become a forum sponsor, then we could make 2008 OCW the next BSD. Just imagine it now.... OMG, this stuff is so easy and slick, and it lasts.... :lol::lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

OCW has always been a great product, not always talked about but it always delivers and is very easy to use. I quite often recommend it to customers looking for a simple but durable spray wax.

We now have it in US gallons for those who love the taste! 

Alex


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

even I cant get through a gallon - 2 bottles has taken me years to get through!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

EliteCarCare said:


> OCW has always been a great product, not always talked about but it always delivers and is very easy to use. I quite often recommend it to customers* looking for a simple but durable spray wax.*
> 
> We now have it in US gallons for those who love the taste!
> 
> Alex


What is "durable" in you opinion?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I get 6-8 weeks on a non garaged and daily driven car.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

I also think if they were sponsors on the forum they would have way more sales. Another company that springs to mind is angelwax who are fairly large players in the scheme of things. My 2 cents worth:thumb:
todds


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

A&J i saw on the rag company on you tube in the usa that they said it should last upto 5 months on a perfectly prepped surface. Sounds a bit utopian to me,but we can only test it out in our lovely damp climate here in good old ireland
regards
todds


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

todds said:


> I also think if they were sponsors on the forum they would have way more sales. Another company that springs to mind is angelwax who are fairly large players in the scheme of things. My 2 cents worth:thumb:
> todds


The European distributor was here for a very short time but for whatever reason moved away. I could ramble on about where I think they went wrong but I do agree with you, it would be very nice to have an official input into this market.

On the other hand, there are some highly knowledgable people on here who are worth taking notice of their comments


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

it lasts 12 months on my garage queen, but its VERY low mileage, so doesnt really count. Whats interesting though is that the slickness doesnt disappear - that will last the entire time. So slick that the damn car cover I made from some super soft MF sheets wont stay on it when I open the garage door!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

lowejackson said:


> The European distributor was here for a very short time but for whatever reason moved away. I could ramble on about where I think they went wrong but I do agree with you, it would be very nice to have an official input into this market.
> 
> On the other hand, there are some highly knowledgable people on here who are worth taking notice of their comments


yep - like a lot of US companies (and I've worked for or with many) they simply pass all business outside the US to a distributor and rely on them. I would guess that Optimum's revenues are about 90% US driven so the rest is just playing really. I believe they also supply into the automotive manufacturing industry, so in a manufacturing business where volume is important, we are irrelevant really. It seems retail is very much secondary within that as well.

Shame....


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

todds said:


> A&J i saw on the rag company on you tube in the usa that they said it should last upto 5 months on a perfectly prepped surface. Sounds a bit utopian to me,but we can only test it out in our lovely damp climate here in good old ireland
> regards
> todds


Yes its advertised to last 5 months but in MY WORLD where my car sits outside 24/7 OCW by MY TESTS lasted 6-8 weeks.

And we have extreme weather here...low temps (- 10 deg C) and snow in winter, very hi temps (30-40 deg C) and rain storms in summer and either drought or lots of rain in between.

If you look at Waxmode OCW longterm test you can see his results are similar to mine. First month good, second month not so much and time to re-apply.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

A&J I wasnt having a dig at your findings just stating what Optimum were saying and i can only judge their claims against how i find using it in my environment just like you did:thumb:
regards
todds


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

todds said:


> A&J I wasnt having a dig at your findings just stating what Optimum were saying and i can only judge their claims against how i find using it in my environment just like you did:thumb:
> regards
> todds


I know...Im sorry...I diddnt take it as a offense. Its just advertising and reality are two different words.

I believe that if you apply OCW on a polished and clean surface and if the car is kept inside a garage the durability could be 5 months or more...its just not in my world :wave:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I think the keys words are "up to" 5 months durability. I get around 2 months from OCW but I am further west from A&J but I use OCW as a drying aid and so loose a little in durability


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

anyone tried this as well as pa rapidwaxx...any diffrences?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Pinny said:


> anyone tried this as well as pa rapidwaxx...any diffrences?


dont know what PA Rapidwax is, but OCW has patented UV protection and a patented wax/polymer technology, so it is totally unique. There are however countless quick spray wax products around.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Pinny said:


> anyone tried this as well as pa rapidwaxx...any diffrences?


I have PolishAngel Rapid waxx only , by some videos it looks more hydrophiciy 
, fast sheeting imho it looks similar BSD water behaviour but with more gloss and depth .


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you for the reply guys. I hve the pa rw and like using it just wanted to know if the optimum was similar. May have to treat myself to a bottle.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Used mine OCW on Sunday for a protection top up on the car and I wondered why I had stoped using it because it is so easy to use and leaves a great finish.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Ross said:


> Used mine OCW on Sunday for a protection top up on the car and I wondered why I had stoped using it because it is so easy to use and leaves a great finish.


OCW is a bit like SRP and Prima Amigo, there is just an inherent rightness to the products. May not be a sexy as this weeks latest 'must have' miracle products but simply does a good job in an unfussy way


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You are right there,I washed the car wiped down with some FK 425 another old skool product and put a coat of OCW over the top an it looks fantastic.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

...but you havent mentioned the slickness :argie: Dont forget OID QD as you get the same great gloss and slickness after every wash when you use it as a drying aid. I also add it to BSD and get uber slick BSD beading 

OCW is all that gets used as an LSP on my garage queen and being solid red I havent found anything that tops the gloss it gives, yet its cheap as chips and takes no time to apply as it goes on as a drying aid as well. If you're in a hurry you can use it as a clay lube and just buff afterwards and job done :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

OCW is very good,I have run out of OID QD so I will have to get more as it was one of my fave QD's.


----------

